# Memory drill for Puppies



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

I get asked about this fairly often, so I thought I would offer a look at the 180 memory drill we do for all pups. Let me know what you think.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnNSMLPYLJc

EvanG


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I always look forward to your posts Evan....I get a star for this one!
Ive been doing this puppy exercise correctly!


----------

